# Carly goes Best of Breed today.



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Gotta brag on my girl. Today Carly, out of coat, went Best of Breed over 2 specials (champions). 

We had a GSD entry of 13, but I think we had 2 bitches absent, making the total 11 GSDs. I am ecstatic 

So we went ahead and showed her in the Herding Group. I knew we weren't going to place in the Group (an out of coat bitch from the classes), but I wanted to see that girl fly around that huge ring. It was beautiful, LOL. 

I had a Best of Breed photo taken, but of course it will be ages before it actually arrives. 

AND, my prissy little brat Sage, went Winners yesterday for her very first 2 points towards her championship. (Carly went Reserve to her)

My friends had tons of wins too, so it was a wonderful 4 days. Sometimes you hate dog shows, and sometimes you love them!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulations big time. Sage must be something to have BiB Carly go reserve to her !


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a HUGE congrats !!! way to go


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

:congratulations:

:happyboogie: YAY!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

it ain't bragging when you can do it. big Congrats.



dogfaeries said:


> >>>> Gotta brag on my girl. <<<<
> 
> Today Carly, out of coat, went Best of Breed over 2 specials (champions).
> 
> ...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you 
Sage IS something, LOL! I'm not sure what. 

I really thought Sage would go Breed yesterday, but got beat out by my breeder's male. Sage was really "on" yesterday. Today I could tell she was tired. Four days is a lot of showing - she's never shown that many days before. Staying in a hotel, sitting around in crates (though we did go out to our friends' farm every evening and let them run).


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Sage has a Winners photo coming too, which I am excited about, since the goofy thing has never had a show photo taken.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! I've been out of confirmation about 10yrs but I remember how exciting it is! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go Carly and Sage!!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations. Way to go Carly and Sage and Diane. cant wait to see the pictures. your girls and you had quite a weekend.
Maggi


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats! Though it didn't happen really until we get to see the PICTURES!!! 

aw:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Congrats! Though it didn't happen really until we get to see the PICTURES!!!
> 
> aw:



I know, I know!!! And show photographers are slower than molasses. I haunt the mailbox for weeks...


----------

